# Whole Home HR22/100



## MitchNY (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi,

I hope someone in the forum can help determine why my HR22/100 (Living RM) is not being seen by the other 2 receivers. I spent 3 hours on phone with DTV, working to add a DECA they sent to fix the issue.

*Setup*

Zinwell 6x8 Multiswitch
HR20/100 Bedroom - Hardwired internet - Whole Home detects Den - 2 Sat lines w/B-Band
HR20/700 Den - Hardwired internet - Whole Home detects Bedroom - 2 Sat lines w/B-band

HR22/100 Living Rm - Wireless w/Cinema Connect 2 Sat line w/b-band - * Does not see Den and Bedroom receivers

Steps

Reset all receivers and router (No Luck)
Installed Deca to input 1 using coax thru cinema connect (No Luck)
Reset receiver would not find Sat (No Luck)
DTV recommends service call
Remove DECA all good 
Research this forum and moved deca to input 2 - No sat signal
Ask Forum for help 

Thanks

Mitch


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well a DECA is not going to work as you are not on a SWM system, so let's forget about that.

To start, can you post the IP addresses for each of your receivers? I'm going to guess that the HR22 is going to be something like 169.254.x.x, which means it is not getting an IP address from your router. Can you also let us know what the lights are doing on the CCK?

- Merg


----------



## MitchNY (Apr 26, 2007)

Living Room 192,168.1.105 (manually set IP) This is HR22/100

Bed Room 192.168.1.6 (DHCP)
Den 192.168,1,7 (DHCP)

Lights on CCK Power, WLAN & Activity . CCK is connect by just Ethernet cable (No Coax)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

MitchNY said:


> Living Room 192,168.1.105 (manually set IP) This is HR22/100
> 
> Bed Room 192.168.1.6 (DHCP)
> Den 192.168,1,7 (DHCP)
> ...


Perform a reset of the Network Settings on the HR22 so that it tries to get an IP address via DHCP. That will tell us if the router is seeing it.

Also, what colors are the lights on the CCK and which, if any, are blinking?

- Merg


----------



## MitchNY (Apr 26, 2007)

I sorry the I did not indicate in my previous posts the Network status indicates *Connection* to Network and Internet.

I reset the network settings and the the receiver pull IP from DHCP (192.168.1.13). The receiver still indicates no other DVR's found

CCK Lights
Power ON
WLAN ON
Activity Blinking
Network OFF
AP|STA OFF


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You have gone through the menu settings of all receivers to make sure the lights are all green for sharing?


----------



## MitchNY (Apr 26, 2007)

I solve the issue. :hurah:

I was thinking that the problem might be a wireless router issue. I did a Google search found lots of issues of media servers not being found when wireless.

I have a FIOS Actiontec router. Here is the post I found on verizon web site



> Actiontec MI424WR DLNA Problems
> Options
> 
> 08-02-2012 08:03 PM
> ...


Thanks to "The Merg" for the help....


----------

